# suche mitstreiter- komplett Neuanfang blackrock



## clockwerk123 (2. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ich habe wieder inbrünstig lust bekommen wow zu spielen und um mich gleichzeitig auf das neue Addon einzustimmen! 
bedingt durch mein Studium werde ich es ruhig angehen und den content nochmals völlig ausschöpfen und die alte Welt geniessen(Instanzen,quests etc). ergo rushing, speedleveling fehlanzeige ! [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Um das ganze noch etwas interessanter zu gestalten, wollte ich mich nach Mitstreitern umschauen, die vllt ähnliches vorhaben [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zu mir : bin knackige 23 Jahre alt , studiere in bayern das fach des grauens jura... [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Realm: Blackrock ( kompletter neuanfang,dh weder gold noch Erbstücke)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Klasse: entweder einen jäger oder eine tank klasse [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]vllt habe ich ja euer interesse geweckt[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]pm oder einfach hier was schreiben[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]lg[/font]


----------



## Feierwehr36 (2. Juni 2012)

Hört sich interesant an =)

auch mich juckt es wieder .. von 0 zubeginnen... habe jedoch keine Lust dies allein zuunternehmen..

ich würde mich dir anschließen =)

mfg die Feierwehr


----------



## Makamos (2. Juni 2012)

Hatte sowieso überlegt nach Blackrock zu transen und würde mich dir gerne anschließen würde nen DD oder nen Tank spielen


----------



## Caino (2. Juni 2012)

naja so wie es aussieht gibt es probleme mitder Rolle der WIederauferstehung bei mir, warte nun seit 4 tagen und es kommt nichts...

Welche Fraktion wollt ihr denn spielen?


----------



## imrvolgeil (3. Juni 2012)

Horde. adde einfach Velnya und Dotsches ingame.
je mehr dazu stoßen desto besser. =)


----------



## Caino (3. Juni 2012)

alles klar mache ich


----------



## Lauri (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch am überlegen wieder anzufangen, Horde hört sich schon mal gut an. Ich würde wenn einen Schurken oder Schami anfangen :-).


----------



## imrvolgeil (4. Juni 2012)

Imrvolgeils thread

schön das du dich uns anschließen magst =)
Oben kannst du noch ein paar einfälle zu dem thema sehen.

Im moment ist mein priest lvl 8 und wartet in Brill auf die Gruppe.
Ich würde vorschlagen das einfach jeder erstmal diese startzone bis lvl 6/7/8 durch macht und wir uns dann alle treffen und gemeinsam los ziehen.
zb silberwald,brachland oder einfach beides ^^

Wir brauchen auch leider noch TS3 falls wer wen kennt oder jemand selbst eins besitzt.wäre von vorteil =)


----------

